# I'm new here, and ive got a couple questions.



## IamYOdaddy91 (Oct 24, 2006)

well, this is my first post on here, i just joined literally 5 minute ago. But just to introduce myself, my name is chris and im 14, ive been playin for about 1.5 years, and im already shooting in the low,mid 80's. all my clubs are callaways, and im proud becuase ive worked and bought everyone of them. But ive been hitting my friends r7 lately and i think im gonna buy one of those, but i wanted to know if it was a good idea to drop my 5 wood, and buy a rescue club from taylormade, and then drop my 3 iron, and buy a gap wedge.I was also wondering if it makes a difference if the wedges are in black or satin. 

-Chris


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i personally like my hybrid more then my fairway woods. i feel i can hit it better. i also dont hit my 3 good so i just leave it a home. and for the driver def get the taylormade, i have the r5 dual and its amazing. my friend has the r7 and it is also amazing. and btw Welcome!


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Chris,

Firstly welcome to the forum.

Regarding your question about dropping your 5 wood and buying a rescue club, that's a personal preference. How do you hit your 5 wood? If you hit it great why replace it? If you don't it well then sure replace it. Go out and try the rescue club and see if it suits you, then you can make a better informed decision.

The same goes with your 3 iron, same questions. If you have have troubles hitting your 3 iron then try replacing it with a hybrid/rescue club. I have replaced my 3 iron with Callaway hybrid. If you just want to replace your 3 iron to make room for a gap wedge then weight up the pro's and con's of each club then decide what's the best for *your game.*

Performance wise whether the wedges are black or satin makes no difference at all, some prefer the black because you don't get the reflection of the sun off the black ones. Some prefer the satin because they look great and don't mind the sun reflection they get off[ them.

Well that was my 2 cents worth.

Cheers and enjoy the forum!


----------



## IamYOdaddy91 (Oct 24, 2006)

well, i used to be able to hit my 5 wood really good, but now i just cant seem to get it off the ground, and ive never hit a hybrid, but ive heard really good things about them. And about the 3-iron, i almost never use it, because im really never in a situation. but i hit it about as far as my 5-wood, so i think thi weekend im going to go to ****s or golf galaxy and try out a rescue dual 3 hybrid. And the gap wedge i think ill really need because im always in a situation when im between a sand wedge and pitching wedge.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

seems good, hybrids are a big :thumbsup:


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

on any day of the week my 3 and 5 woods will smash the crap out of my hybrids, then again everyone is different, the clubs I use are in my sig for referance


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

my 3 and 5 are oversized so i cant hit them well. but my friend has a tour cut3 wood and its amazing


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't think a gap wedge is neccesary for most players, it is more important to be able to "feel" the distance of wedges. This gives you more distance control than any amount of lofts. As for the wedge finish, it is entirely personal preference since "satin" wedges do not produce much glare due to their relatively dull finish, only a chrome finish will produce a noticeable amount of glare.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Sep 24, 2006)

I went chrome and man they look sweet but watch out they SHINE, although the frequency of the shot being in the perfect angle to shine in my face is about....nill


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

does it really matter if its shiny or not?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Some people find the glare from the sun to be distracting, even though it is rare that you have the perfect sun-club angle for it to shine directly in your eyes, you often see some glare at address which can be distracting


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I chop and change between my 4 wood and my steel shafted hybrid depends on where i am playing i might even put both in the bag and take out my lob wedge totally depends


----------

